

VuduTab:A fun way to discover movies.A slick movie poster on new tab of chrome - kazzzoom
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/vudu-movies-tv/loledhmlekkjcecaccalhimjceabmgap

======
kf5jak
Would be nice to still have the Google search and recent tab thumbnails. Maybe
just change the background of the new tab page instead. But still pretty neat!

~~~
kazzzoom
Thanks, will keep that in mind, google does not seem to be allowing me to pull
most visited website data from the history, though :(

------
kevin784
Good work !! Would be nice to have a wish list & price updates on promotions

~~~
kazzzoom
thanks! will keep those features in mind :)

